# Welche weiteren Lich King Bosse?



## CaptainZer0 (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

Wäre ja mal ein interessantes Thema sich mal über die kommenden Content-Patches gedanken zu machen. Welche Raid Instanzen, bzw welche Raidbosse wünscht ihr euch? Oder in welcher Reihenfolge... vielleicht ist ja Athas / der Lich King das Ende der Geißel? Vielleicht bringe ich hier jetzt etwas durcheinander, aber in BC war Illidan der Herrscher der Brennenden Legion (jedenfalls über die Legion in Azeroth und der Scherbenwelt) und er wurde doch noch nach seinem Tod von einem neuen Patch getoppt.

Vielleicht ist Arthas ja nur eine Marionette des Lich König und er ist "befreit" aus Arthas Körper viel mächtiger?
Lasst mal hören, welche eure Favoriten sind. Ich tippe auf Sindragosa, die grad nen schlechten Tag erwischt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

MFG
Captain


----------



## Nagostyrian (6. Dezember 2008)

CaptainZer0 schrieb:


> aber in BC war Illidan der Herrscher der Brennenden Legion




Illidan hasst die Legion. Die haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Warum sollte sonst Kil'jaedens Doomwalker versuchen, in den BT einzudringen?

Ich wünsche mir große Bosse, aber nich sowas storytechnisches wie Sunwell, das war ein bisschen sehr krass.
Irgendein weiterer Diener des Pantheons wäre gut.


----------



## m1chel (6. Dezember 2008)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Illidan hasst die Legion. Die haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Warum sollte sonst Kil'jaedens Doomwalker versuchen, in den BT einzudringen?
> 
> Ich wünsche mir große Bosse, aber nich sowas storytechnisches wie Sunwell, das war ein bisschen sehr krass.
> Irgendein weiterer Diener des Pantheons wäre gut.



ich bin umbedingt für storytechnisches !!
am liebsten noch mir guter langer pre quest!
ist auch irgendwie öde sofort rein daund platt machen


----------



## Sarthek (6. Dezember 2008)

naja, also ich glaube/hoffe dass wir auf jeden Fall nochmal Mal'Ganis aus hdz4 wiedersehen werden, und ich denke mal auch bzw hoffe es, dass Arugal (der ja von Arthas wiedererweckt wurde) als Raidboss kommen wird.
Ansonsten hab ich keine Idee was noch so kommen könnte

MfG
Mordoc


----------



## Aremaron (6. Dezember 2008)

Arthas

Saregas

Irgend so ein Wolf von den windherzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichini (6. Dezember 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach könnten wir die Nagakönigin auch gleich legen, weil Arthas ja das stärkste wesen auf Azeroth ist

Da kann die Nagaqueen einpacken laut story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (6. Dezember 2008)

m1chel schrieb:


> ich bin umbedingt für storytechnisches !!
> am liebsten noch mir guter langer pre quest!
> ist auch irgendwie öde sofort rein daund platt machen



/sign


----------



## m1chel (6. Dezember 2008)

Sarthek schrieb:


> naja, also ich glaube/hoffe dass wir auf jeden Fall nochmal Mal'Ganis aus hdz4 wiedersehen werden, und ich denke mal auch bzw hoffe es, dass Arugal (der ja von Arthas wiedererweckt wurde) als Raidboss kommen wird.
> Ansonsten hab ich keine Idee was noch so kommen könnte
> 
> MfG
> Mordoc



Burg Schattenfang Heroic !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (6. Dezember 2008)

Habt ihr alle schon Deathwing vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich wird Grim Batol eröffnet, wo man Deathwing mal richtig in den Arsch treten kann, aber storytechnisch bin ich dafür, dass er bei 1% Life flieht und ne Truhe oder sowas hinterlässt. Mit Deathwing haben wir alle noch ein Hühnchen zu rupfen und es wäre langweilig, wenn man einfach kurz ins Batol marschiert, trallala Trash Mob wegbomben und Deathwing dappt.

Edit: Es ist natürlich nur ein Gerücht, dass Deathwing in Grim Batol ist und von Alextrastasz Dienern gefangen gehalten wird.


----------



## Cooko (6. Dezember 2008)

ne hero für alle alten schlachtzüge und normalen innis....
udn sonst:

wer schon die zuldrak quest mit den tieravataren gemacht hat , weisses:
in dem riesigen gundrak hauptgebäude ( in das man bis jetzt ncohnich rien kann *_*)
könnte ne giga schlachtzug ini rein in der man allle tieravatare noma killen muss , und halt ncoh andre roll only bossse.....
(und der loot sieht dann wida schön trollisch aus wie in za^^)


----------



## Ichini (6. Dezember 2008)

Aremaron schrieb:


> Arthas
> 
> Saregas
> 
> ...





naja sageras könnte man in dann ja in Hdz mit Aegwynn zusammen killen


----------



## Ichini (6. Dezember 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle schon Deathwing vergessen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich dachte der sitzt in der Scherbenwelt naja würde passen malygos killt man nun auch


----------



## Kindgenius (6. Dezember 2008)

Ichini schrieb:


> naja sageras könnte man in dann ja in Hdz mit Aegwynn zusammen killen




Finde die Idee scheiße, Sargeras ist immerhin der stärkster Krieger der Titanen, und falls wir ihn doch mal überfallen sollten, dann könnte er mal ganz kurz ein Portal ins Twinsting Nether aufmachen, alle seine Kumpels herholen und die würden uns in der Luft zu Staubkörnchen zerfetzen. Der Scherzkeks.


----------



## Kindgenius (6. Dezember 2008)

Ichini schrieb:


> Ich dachte der sitzt in der Scherbenwelt naja würde passen malygos killt man nun auch



Malygos ist zum Beispiel der größter Beweis für den Notfallplan von Blizzard.
Ich mein, das ist schon zu billig, er mag uns nicht weil wir mit der Magie "verschwenderisch" umgehen. Ist das eine epische Geschichte? Nö.

Und ich hab auch zuerst gedacht, dass Deathwing in Scherbe, aber das ist beim zweiten Nachdenken eher unwahrscheinlich, wo soll er sich denn bitte verstecken, ohne von uns gefunden zu werden?

Edit: Sry 4 Doppelpost.


----------



## Ichini (6. Dezember 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Finde die Idee scheiße, Sargeras ist immerhin der stärkster Krieger der Titanen, und falls wir ihn doch mal überfallen sollten, dann könnte er mal ganz kurz ein Portal ins Twinsting Nether aufmachen, alle seine Kumpels herholen und die würden uns in der Luft zu Staubkörnchen zerfetzen. Der Scherzkeks.




Er hat Aegwynn absichtlich gewinnen lassen

Wieso soll mann ihr da nicht helfen, er hat sich ja von Mehdiv bemächtigt.


----------



## GerriG (6. Dezember 2008)

Ichini schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach könnten wir die Nagakönigin auch gleich legen, weil Arthas ja das stärkste wesen auf Azeroth ist
> 
> Da kann die Nagaqueen einpacken laut story
> 
> ...




Aszhara war damals ein sehr mächtiges Wesen.
Wer die Bücher Krieg der Ahnen gelesen hat, weiss was ich meine.
Da sie ja jetzt schon was weiss ich wie lange lebt, kann es gut möglich sein das sie stärker den je sei.

Ob sie nun stärker als Arthas is, das kann dir nur das nächste Addon erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Sargeras in hdz5 ... lahm.. :>  Is ja fast nen abklatsch die HDZ3.
Die lassen sich bestimmt was schönes einfallen, ich denke man wird früher oder später nochmal auf Kil Jaeden treffen.

Und zu Kindgenius, er meint damals den Fight von Aegwynn gegen Sargeras gekämpft hat und Sargeras verloren hat aber seine Seele in ihrem Körper versteckt hat und sich in ihrem Sohn Medivh eingenistet hat.


----------



## Ichini (6. Dezember 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Malygos ist zum Beispiel der größter Beweis für den Notfallplan von Blizzard.
> Ich mein, das ist schon zu billig, er mag uns nicht weil wir mit der Magie "verschwenderisch" umgehen. Ist das eine epische Geschichte? Nö.
> 
> Und ich hab auch zuerst gedacht, dass Deathwing in Scherbe, aber das ist beim zweiten Nachdenken eher unwahrscheinlich, wo soll er sich denn bitte verstecken, ohne von uns gefunden zu werden?
> ...




Sie könnten irgebdwo noch ne insel einbauen wobei mir die Grim Batol sache besser passt


----------



## Kindgenius (6. Dezember 2008)

Ichini schrieb:


> Er hat Aegwynn absichtlich gewinnen lassen
> 
> Wieso soll mann ihr da nicht helfen, er hat sich ja von Mehdiv bemächtigt.



Ne, rein vom logischen her ist Sargeras einfach zu mächtig für uns (immo, irgendwann müssen wir ihn schon in den Hintern treten können). Warum?

-Er trägt ein Teil von Gorshalach, die mächtigste Waffe des Universums
-Er ist unverwundabr gegen physische Attacken (ja, Brox konnte ihn am Bein verwunden, aber dies hatte keinen großartigen Effekt) und seit Dämonenseele ist er auch immun gegen Feuer-, Drachen und Dämonenmagie (Womit wir Mages, Drachenaspekte und Hexer schonmal ins die Ecke pfeffern können)
-Sein Körper ist so heiß, alles in der Umgebung würde nur so dahinschmelzen.
-Ein Vergleich: er hat die Stärke von mehreren hundert Drachen.
-Ein weiterer Vergleich (laut WoWwiki): Im Vergleich zu Sargeras wirken Mannoroth und Archi wie Flöhe ò_Ó

Immernoch Lust auf Sargeras?


----------



## Arkoras (6. Dezember 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Immernoch Lust auf Sargeras?



Wer so mächtig ist, muss auch tolle EPIX!!!111 droppen...

Sargeras Schwert von nem Gnom Krieger getragen, ich sehs schon kommen, da kommt ne menge arbeit auf mich zu die alle wieder zu killen


----------



## Ichini (6. Dezember 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Ne, rein vom logischen her ist Sargeras einfach zu mächtig für uns (immo, irgendwann müssen wir ihn schon in den Hintern treten können). Warum?
> 
> -Er trägt ein Teil von Gorshalach, die mächtigste Waffe des Universums
> -Er ist unverwundabr gegen physische Attacken (ja, Brox konnte ihn am Bein verwunden, aber dies hatte keinen großartigen Effekt) und seit Dämonenseele ist er auch immun gegen Feuer-, Drachen und Dämonenmagie (Womit wir Mages, Drachenaspekte und Hexer schonmal ins die Ecke pfeffern können)
> ...



Immer doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann sag mir aber wiso hat ihn Aegwynn besiegt?




Darum meinte ich ja MIT Agewynn


----------



## Kindgenius (6. Dezember 2008)

Ichini schrieb:


> Immer doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sargeras hat Aegwynn absichtlich gewinnen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich geh auch mal davon aus (bzw. ich hoffe) das man Arugal nochmal richtig schön verhauen darf...
da man in dieser Gruppenquest in den Grizzlyhügeln auch nur seinen Schatten töten muss. 
Ich finde sie könnten storytechnisch viel mehr der alten Bosse wie z.B. die Jungs und Mädels im Scharlachroten Kloster (was im Moment auch storytechnisch gut passen würde) wieder mit einbeziehen. Und dieser Scarlet der bei der Quest "Tu anderen..." (Horde), die denjenigen die in der Darchenöde waren noch in Erinnerung sein dürfte, sich unverwundbar gemacht hat und abgehauen ist wird wohl auch in irgendeiner Form wieder auftauchen. Und dieses Gebäude bei Gun´drak wird sicher nicht leerbleiben, ich nehme an der Erfolg von ZA war zu groß um Trolle nicht wieder raidbar zu machen..
ich freu mich zumindest auf die nächsten Content-Patches...


----------



## Alakarih (6. Dezember 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Sargeras hat Aegwynn absichtlich gewinnen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> Vor etwa 1000 Jahren gelang es einer größeren Gruppe von Dämonen, erneut in Azeroth einzudringen, mit der Absicht Drachen abzuschlachten. Aegwynn jedoch, die Wächterin von Tirisfal und mächtigste Magierin die jemals gelebt hat, stellte sich den Dämonen und vernichtete sie. Den Dämonen gelang es jedoch zuvor, einen Weg für ihren Herrn zu bereiten *und so gelang es Sargeras, einen kleinen Teil seiner selbst, eine Art Avatar in Azeroth zu manifestieren*. Aegwynn kämpfte gegen ihn, doch Sargeras ließ sich nicht von ihrer Macht beeindrucken. Dennoch gelang es Aegwynn ihn zu vernichten und seinen Leib in den Tiefen der Meere einzukerkern. Aegwynn ahnte jedoch nicht, dass Sargeras sterben wollte, denn er wusste, dass er mit nur diesem kleinen Teil seiner Selbst nicht gegen Aegwynn bestehen konnte, geschweige denn Azeroth erobern konnte. Sargeras verbarg also kurz vor seinem Tot seine Essenz in Aegwynn.





> Was mit Sargeras genau geschah, weiß niemand. Aber dass er tot ist, ist unwahrscheinlich, denn nur ein kleiner Teil seiner Essenz, seiner Kraft war in Medivh, als dieser starb. Richard A. Knaak, Autor mehrerer Warcraft- und Diabloromane sagte in einem Interview, dass Sargeras zurück in die Hölle, in den Nether geschleudert wurde. Wäre er noch auf Azeroth, hätte er längst erneut versucht die Welt zu verschlingen.


WoWwiki

Ne der kommt nicht so schnell...

Trotzdem, interessante Frage was noch kommt.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (6. Dezember 2008)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Illidan hasst die Legion. Die haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Warum sollte sonst Kil'jaedens Doomwalker versuchen, in den BT einzudringen?



Genau, so ging das nochmal^^. Habs nie zum Illi geschafft konnte damals nur den ersten Boss in BT anknabbern.



Kindgenius schrieb:


> Malygos ist zum Beispiel der größter Beweis für den Notfallplan von Blizzard.
> Ich mein, das ist schon zu billig, er mag uns nicht weil wir mit der Magie "verschwenderisch" umgehen. Ist das eine epische Geschichte? Nö.



Das glaube ich nämlich auch, dass Blizzard langsam die Ideen ausgehen. Ich meine die müssen dann schon (ausgenommen von Azshara) tiefer in die Storyline zurückblicken um noch ein oder zwei weitere Addons rauszubringen.


----------



## Allvis (6. Dezember 2008)

CaptainZer0 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wäre ja mal ein interessantes Thema sich mal über die kommenden Content-Patches gedanken zu machen. Welche Raid Instanzen, bzw welche Raidbosse wünscht ihr euch? Oder in welcher Reihenfolge... vielleicht ist ja Athas / der Lich King das Ende der Geißel? Vielleicht bringe ich hier jetzt etwas durcheinander, aber in BC war Illidan der Herrscher der Brennenden Legion (jedenfalls über die Legion in Azeroth und der Scherbenwelt) und er wurde doch noch nach seinem Tod von einem neuen Patch getoppt.
> 
> ...



Also ich hätte jetzt lust auf Arthas(Frozen THRONE) und dann Hoggers Höhle xD


----------



## Kronas (6. Dezember 2008)

könnten ja sozusagen gegen sageras geist kämpfen
der hat ja überlebt
sein körper vergammelt eh grad irgendwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leilia (6. Dezember 2008)

Warum verhindert man eigentlich den Tod von Arthas in Hdz4 X_X
Dann gäbe es sicher keinen Lichkönig in der Form wie Heute.


----------



## Kronas (6. Dezember 2008)

Leilia schrieb:


> Warum verhindert man eigentlich den Tod von Arthas in Hdz4 X_X
> Dann gäbe es sicher keinen Lichkönig in der Form wie Heute.


auch ein argument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber die welt wäre bestimmt ganz anders ohne ihn heute^^


----------



## Dragó82 (6. Dezember 2008)

Leilia schrieb:


> Warum verhindert man eigentlich den Tod von Arthas in Hdz4 X_X
> Dann gäbe es sicher keinen Lichkönig in der Form wie Heute.



weil man in hdz 1 ja auch als ally Thrall rettet und in hdz 2 es überhaupt erst zu den WC kriegen kommen lässt zwischen Orcs &Human . Die Geschichte darf nicht verändert werden den wer weis was die alternative wäre und viel interessanter ist doch wer oder was ,hat so großes Interesse die WOW Geschichte zu verändern und jeden mächtigen in der WOW Geschichte zu töten wer hat davon überhaupt ein nutzen.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (6. Dezember 2008)

Leilia schrieb:


> Warum verhindert man eigentlich den Tod von Arthas in Hdz4 X_X
> Dann gäbe es sicher keinen Lichkönig in der Form wie Heute.



Die Aufgabe der Hüter der Zeit ist es veränderungen in der Vergangenheit zu verhindern, egal wie gut oder schlecht sie sein würden. Denn das könnte, sogar bei nem schlechten aber verhinderten Ereigniss, die Handlung heute ziemlich auseinander bringen!

Aber jetzt pls weg vom OFF-Thema...


----------



## Vraelus (6. Dezember 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle schon Deathwing vergessen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es hieß auch damals, dass Alexstrasza in Grim Batol gefangen gehalten wird, und sie dort ist, um Drachen zu züchten oder so.


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Dezember 2008)

> Das glaube ich nämlich auch, dass Blizzard langsam die Ideen ausgehen. Ich meine die müssen dann schon (ausgenommen von Azshara) tiefer in die Storyline zurückblicken um noch ein oder zwei weitere Addons rauszubringen.



Sie haben noch Stoff für 10 Jahre und außerdem dennen fällt bestimt noch ne menge ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (6. Dezember 2008)

Allvis schrieb:


> Also ich hätte jetzt lust auf Arthas(Frozen THRONE) und dann Hoggers Höhle xD


Dann wird der Mob in Elwynn umbenannt in "Hogger Junior" und wir raiden alle "Pappi Hoggers Tempel"



Vraelus schrieb:


> Es hieß auch damals, dass Alexstrasza in Grim Batol gefangen gehalten wird, und sie dort ist, um Drachen zu züchten oder so.


Das hieß es nicht nur das war so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Dezember 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Das hieß es nicht nur das war so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


war nicht auf ner alten outlandskarte ein teil namens deathwings lair?


----------



## Larmina (6. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> war nicht auf ner alten outlandskarte ein teil namens deathwings lair?


Doch ja jetzt wo dus sagst... das war ganz am Anfang von BC wollt da mal hinfliegen aber wurde von einer unsichtbaren Mauer gebremst. Voll mit der Nase dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragó82 (6. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> war nicht auf ner alten outlandskarte ein teil namens deathwings lair?



Hier ist ein alter fred dazu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Dezember 2008)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das meinte ich


----------



## Larmina (6. Dezember 2008)

Und da gab es (Ich glaub es war Nethersturm) oben so eine kleine Insel auf der Landkarte die aber inzwischen nicht mehr zu sehen ist


----------



## Magtar (6. Dezember 2008)

CaptainZer0 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nämlich auch, dass Blizzard langsam die Ideen ausgehen. Ich meine die müssen dann schon (ausgenommen von Azshara) tiefer in die Storyline zurückblicken um noch ein oder zwei weitere Addons rauszubringen.



Wen kein Content kommt heult ihr rum das nix mehr da is und alles langweilig ist

Aber wen sie neues brignen Wie arthas Heult ihr rum das das zu viel Story hat


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (6. Dezember 2008)

mal völlig an jeglicher storyline und Lore vorbei... Hogger Senior als Weltboss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (6. Dezember 2008)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Hier ist ein alter fred dazu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo hastn das ausgegraben? =)


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (6. Dezember 2008)

_Das glaube ich nämlich auch, dass Blizzard langsam die Ideen ausgehen. Ich meine die müssen dann schon (ausgenommen von Azshara) tiefer in die Storyline zurückblicken um noch ein oder zwei weitere Addons rauszubringen_

ich glaub ihr verwechselt da was .. blizzard muss nicht irgendwas vorgegebenes verwursten und irgendwo in ner letzten ecke nen schnipsel story suchen.. das Warcraft universum gehört ihnen und sie können dran drehen und verändern bzw hinzufügen wie es ihnen passt.. ob es irgendwelche piraten auf einer südseeinsel sind oder fliegende kloschüsseln mit augen und nem lagerfeuer aufm deckel ist relativ egal solang es passend integriert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (6. Dezember 2008)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> mal völlig an jeglicher storyline und Lore vorbei... Hogger Senior als Weltboss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*HUST* Ein erstpostleser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (6. Dezember 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> *HUST* Ein erstpostleser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (6. Dezember 2008)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> _Das glaube ich nämlich auch, dass Blizzard langsam die Ideen ausgehen. Ich meine die müssen dann schon (ausgenommen von Azshara) tiefer in die Storyline zurückblicken um noch ein oder zwei weitere Addons rauszubringen_
> 
> ich glaub ihr verwechselt da was .. blizzard muss nicht irgendwas vorgegebenes verwursten und irgendwo in ner letzten ecke nen schnipsel story suchen.. das Warcraft universum gehört ihnen und sie können dran drehen und verändern bzw hinzufügen wie es ihnen passt.. ob es irgendwelche piraten auf einer südseeinsel sind oder fliegende kloschüsseln mit augen und nem lagerfeuer aufm deckel ist relativ egal solang es passend integriert wird
> 
> ...



Ja gut, meinte jetzt storytechnisch... klar kann man an der Welt noch n bischen rumbasteln (Vielleicht oder hoffentlich ein Warcraft 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## DarkMoskito (6. Dezember 2008)

mhh da gibt es immer noch so ideen wie noname bosse (gruul zbs)

dan gibt es auch noch die 3-5 alten götter man ist ja über die anzahl nie wirklich einig^^

dan gibt es immer noch die gesichtlosen und noch mal 3 weiterer elementar fürsten und da raggi so leicht ist kann man ja sicher in einer raid instanz mit den letzten 3 gleichzeitig kämpfen können

dan gibt es so überwesen wie harkar der seelenschinder der sicher noch freunde und brüder hat^^

und hieß es nicht das es unter wasser vicher gibt die größer sind wie die drachenaspeckte und da auch noch schlummern 

einpaar halbgötter mussten sicher auch noch übrig sind die nicht im ersten dämonenkrieg gestorben sind und plötzlich fehlgeleitet sind

trolle gibt es auch noch trolle haben immer noch die eine oder andere raid inni parat ein addon ohne trollraid ist kein addon^^

schon mal was von zergs gehört^^ die kommen dan in massen da muss man mindestens noch mal 3 raids zum aubauen haben 

mephistro baal und diablo wollen sicher auch noch gastauftritte

so langsam gehen sogar mir die ideen aus mal sehen was kommt^^


----------



## Redak (6. Dezember 2008)

Sarthek schrieb:


> naja, also ich glaube/hoffe dass wir auf jeden Fall nochmal Mal'Ganis aus hdz4 wiedersehen werden, und ich denke mal auch bzw hoffe es, dass Arugal (der ja von Arthas wiedererweckt wurde) als Raidboss kommen wird.
> Ansonsten hab ich keine Idee was noch so kommen könnte
> 
> MfG
> Mordoc


Mal'ganis wurde in Northrend von Arthas getötet
Story kennen ftw...
Sargeras wär glaub ich echt das Ende von WoW
Ich mein Hallo?
Titan?
Aber ich glaube "Yogg-Saron" wird noch nen Raidboss,wer auch immer des is
Wer Loken gekillt hat weiß wohl was ich meine
Und vllt dreht ja nochn Drache durch xD
vllt rezzt arthas auch alle bc bosse wieder als geißelleute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaeltas87 (6. Dezember 2008)

nur mal eben so nebenbei zu den Drachen. 
Alextrasza steht ja mitlerweile im Wyrmtempel rum und JA sie wurde einst in Grim Batol von den orks gefangengehalten (dank der Dämonen/drachenseele)
Deathwing aka Neltharion: Ja er lebt noch. woher sons kommen nefarian und onyxia xD wie schon gepostet lebt er in der Scherbenwelt ( siehe Karte in vorposts) ist aber für uns nicht zugänglich. Anmerkung nebenbei: als Mensch trägt er den namen Prestor, wie auch seine Tochter onyxia, die auch in Stormwind rumsteht xD
Und malygos wurde schon vor Ewigkeiten verrückt. Nämlich als Neltharion mir der Drachenseele seinen kompletten Schwarm auslöschte. Seid her verfällt er immer mehr dem Wahnsinn. Als Herr der Magie ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass er sich über die irdischen wesen aufregt, die SEINE macht ungefragt nutzen.

soviel zu den drachen.


----------



## kaeltas87 (6. Dezember 2008)

@Redak: Sargeras steht immer noch weit unter "den Dreien" also das ende wärs nich xD


----------



## Dragó82 (6. Dezember 2008)

DarkMoskito schrieb:


> schon mal was von zergs gehört^^ die kommen dan in massen da muss man mindestens noch mal 3 raids zum aubauen haben
> 
> mephistro baal und diablo wollen sicher auch noch gastauftritte
> 
> so langsam gehen sogar mir die ideen aus mal sehen was kommt^^



Rofl ich stelle mir grade vor wie eine Zerg Invasion in Wow aussehen würde ^^ 

Diablo´s Raid würde sicher unterm Kloster sein .

Aber wie wäre es noch mit einem Kuh Level , einen Raid Kampf gegen Baleog, Erik und Olaf oder ein knaller wäre es doch in einer Raid an der seite von Kyle Blackthorne ,Goblins zu killen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redak (6. Dezember 2008)

Magtar schrieb:


> Wen kein Content kommt heult ihr rum das nix mehr da is und alles langweilig ist
> 
> Aber wen sie neues brignen Wie arthas Heult ihr rum das das zu viel Story hat


Arthas neu?XD


----------



## Dragó82 (6. Dezember 2008)

Redak schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube "Yogg-Saron" wird noch nen Raidboss,wer auch immer des is


Einer der Alten Götter wahrscheinlich der Boss in der Uldur Raid neh ich mal an.


----------



## Deathknight3 (6. Dezember 2008)

aso ok hat such erledigt


----------



## Realtec (6. Dezember 2008)

weil blizzard so ein unglaublich guten humor hat *hust*

wird eh der letzte boss ein peon sein....


----------



## Hishabye (6. Dezember 2008)

EIN RIESEN MURLOC ^^


----------



## Redak (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich tipp ja immernoch auf Hogger xDD


----------



## Larmina (6. Dezember 2008)

Redak schrieb:


> Ich tipp ja immernoch auf Hogger xDD


Naja da gibt es ja auch anzeichen... *Galileo Mystery Musik anmach* Zum Beispiel die Statistik "Tode durch Hogger"....


----------



## Herdosratos (6. Dezember 2008)

is doch ganz einfach:
als endboss arthas....is ja wohl klar...
wenn er t9 dropt ist der endboss von t8 natürlich...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Spannungsaufbau....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
HOGGER! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne scherz^^
Aber Glaube, dass Blizz vor Arthas noch ne Prequest machen MUSS!
Weil.....
wann soll Muradin sonst Rache an Arthas ausüben?^^
Wär ja schon komisch, wen Muradin im Arthas fight als Geist spawnt und niemand hat nen Plan wpher und warum....


----------



## chiaxoxo (6. Dezember 2008)

oha seid ihr lustig ich wills auch mal.... der endboss wird .... *spannung*..... HOGGER.DER ZERSTÖRER XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDD


----------



## Realtec (6. Dezember 2008)

hingegen euer "hogger oder murloc" gelaber war mein beitrag sinnvoll....

wer alle warcraft teile gespielt und die credits gelesen hat, sollte wissen was ich meine


----------



## Tchernabog (6. Dezember 2008)

Redak schrieb:


> Mal'ganis wurde in Northrend von Arthas getötet
> Story kennen ftw...
> Sargeras wär glaub ich echt das Ende von WoW
> Ich mein Hallo?
> ...



Mal'ganis ist genauso tot wie Balnazzar...
Ich denke den sehen wir bald wieder als Raidboss.

Sindragosa (oder wie der Drache heißt) sicher auch, wenn nicht als Boss vor Arthas.

Und bevor ich zu Yogg-Saron runter steige nehm ich doch lieber Sargeras. oO


----------



## Varccars (6. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hoffe immer noch darauf das mal "Old Ironforge" seine Tore öffnet^^,
oder zumindest mal erfahren zu können welcher voll Depp seine Waffe einfach so nördlich von Ashenvalle liegen gelassen hat.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube jetzt zwar nicht, dass wir einen Titanen vor die Füße gesetzt bekommen werden. Ich meine hallo??? Die sind Titanen, die essen high end augerüstete Raid wie Ensidia als Snack zwischendurch!!!!


----------



## Hishabye (6. Dezember 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> hingegen euer "hogger oder murloc" gelaber war mein beitrag sinnvoll....
> 
> wer alle warcraft teile gespielt und die credits gelesen hat, sollte wissen was ich meine



*melodie aufdreh und sing* ein bißchen spass muss sein...


----------



## wlfbck (6. Dezember 2008)

yogg-saron ist übrigens auch einer der alten götter, wenn man die quest-texte mal liest, und sich bei wow-wiki schlau macht, weiß man das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (6. Dezember 2008)

HdZ 5 man müsste Kel'Thuzad beschützen das Archimonde nach Azeroth gelangen kann.Sollte so ablaufen wie in HdZ2.


----------



## Liberiana (6. Dezember 2008)

> Sargeras wär glaub ich echt das Ende von WoW
> Ich mein Hallo?
> Titan?


Auch meine Meinung. Sargeras war der Anführer der Titanen, in der Geschichte wird er als unbesiegbarer Krieger beschrieben, durch seine Bosheit hat er seine Bronzefarbene haut verloren und hat nun eine Haut aus lodernden Flammen... (So oder irgendwie so wars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Eine Frage: Wie will man so ein Wesen zerstören oder töten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herdosratos (6. Dezember 2008)

So Sorry Leute....
EXTREMER STORY SPOILER:

War gerade am angelnd in Dalaran und angel mir ne Münze:
Krasus' Kupfermünze

also wen Grim Batol NICHT mit diesem Addon kommt,
schreibt Blizzard richtigen müll in die itemkommentare...


----------



## exodit (6. Dezember 2008)

wieso muradin sich rächen??? arthas hat den doch nur so nebenbei... am rand ... ausversehen mal dessen seele geerntet^^ ... alleshöchstens ,dass magni angeflogen kommt... auf deathwing und dann... öffnen sie ein portal zu charlie´s schokoladenfabrik *dämmdämmdäääm* ^^ das würde zu blizzards storymeuchelei passen


----------



## Cybereule (6. Dezember 2008)

Warum Arthas wohl verschont wird...hmmm
Horde kämpft gegen Arthas.
Allianz kämpft gegen Arthas.
Arthas tot. (mal angenommen wenn er ned verschont wurde)

Der kriegsgeile König von Sturmwind wird dem "kriegsgeil"gerecht.
Bam zack ramtamtam...Horde sowie Allianz sind geschwächt oder schon ausradiert.
Arthas hat sich nur versteckt und ist nun kampflos der Herrscher (ironie off)
Ne ohne ein sozusagen Aussenstehenden würdn sich alle Völker den Kopf einschlagn.



Was ich übrigens Schade find,dass Varimathras und Putress in einer geilen Q Reihe verbraten wurden...auch wenn sie geil war ne Ini wärs auch geworden.

Jetzt kommen Fragen: 
Wers Yogg-Saron?
Wer ist der Meister den Varimathras im Kampf gegen Thrall und Sylvanas erwähnt,der Lich ist es ja ned den wolltn se ja ausmerzn.
Wer ist der Meister von Loken?Lich kann zwar sein aber ich glaub da ist ein anderer dahinter.


----------



## Herdosratos (6. Dezember 2008)

> Wer ist der Meister von Loken?Lich kann zwar sein aber ich glaub da ist ein anderer dahinter.



wird wohl endboss von Uldua sein aber kp wer das wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (6. Dezember 2008)

Wo ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, ist, dass der Arthas-Kampf nicht ohne Persönlichkeiten wie Jaina Proudmoor, Thrall o.ä. stattfinden. Wird auf jeden Fall ein lustiger Encounter.. und wer weiss? Vielleicht überlebt Arthas und er wird nur von der Verderbnis Ner'zhuls (des war er doch, oder?^^) gereinigt? Vielleicht hilft er einem auch in einem Kampf gegen einen noch stärkeren encounter?

mfg


----------



## Darkfire936 (6. Dezember 2008)

Sausage schrieb:


> Wo ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, ist, dass der Arthas-Kampf nicht ohne Persönlichkeiten wie Jaina Proudmoor, Thrall o.ä. stattfinden. Wird auf jeden Fall ein lustiger Encounter.. und wer weiss? Vielleicht überlebt Arthas und er wird nur von der Verderbnis Ner'zhuls (des war er doch, oder?^^) gereinigt? Vielleicht hilft er einem auch in einem Kampf gegen einen noch stärkeren encounter?
> 
> mfg


Nerz'hul hatt Arthas durch Frostmourne beeinflusst und so auch so Kontrolle über ihn erlangt.


----------



## Holy-Shield (6. Dezember 2008)

zu der Münzgeschichte von Krasus, das war als Dalaran noch in den ostlichen königreichen stand und Alex. noch gefangen war. Gibt ja auch archimondes,tot, Atonidas,auch tot, etc.

MFG


----------



## Mebo (6. Dezember 2008)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Auch meine Meinung. Sargeras war der Anführer der Titanen, in der Geschichte wird er als unbesiegbarer Krieger beschrieben, durch seine Bosheit hat er seine Bronzefarbene haut verloren und hat nun eine Haut aus lodernden Flammen... (So oder irgendwie so wars
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




vllt kriegt man ja irgendwelche items bei vor bossen oder mobgruppen die man dann wellenweise auf ihn legen muss das seine flammen kurzzeitig erlöschen...oder so ähnlich und nein er wird nicht das ende von wow sein...ist meine meinung


----------



## alexaner666 (6. Dezember 2008)

> Ne, rein vom logischen her ist Sargeras einfach zu mächtig für uns (immo, irgendwann müssen wir ihn schon in den Hintern treten können).


rein vom logischen her ist auch arthas zu mächtig für uns....
mit logik kommt man in wow nicht weit.


----------



## Keradon (6. Dezember 2008)

> rein vom logischen her ist auch arthas zu mächtig für uns....
> mit logik kommt man in wow nicht weit.



Wenn mans genau nimmt sollte Arthas auch unsterblich sein oder? 
Es hieß ja mal der "ach so unsterbliche Lichkönig" oder hab ich da
was falsch verstanden? Unsterblich = nicht zu töten oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexaner666 (6. Dezember 2008)

> Wenn mans genau nimmt sollte Arthas auch unsterblich sein oder?


find ich eigentlich schon.
ich hoffe nur er überlebt den bosskampf weil so wie die anderen bosse fallen, kann ich mir das bei arthas,
der immer im zentrum der wc3 story stand, absolut nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Keradon (6. Dezember 2008)

Naja, schon. ALso ich persönlich hoffe ja das man Arthas bis zu nem
Gewissen Teil runterprügeln muss, aber dann Tirion Fjordring eingreift 
und Arthas durch des "Heilige Licht" reinigt und er somit wieder normal wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und als kleinen bonus vertreibt er auch noch die Verlassenen aus Undercity und 
baut Lorderon wieder auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weiß, is nen bissl übertrieben, aber man wird 
ja träumen dürfen oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (6. Dezember 2008)

Bisher wurde ja nur WC3 ausgereizt. Da ist noch genug Raum für mehr. Ich tippe aber mal auf Yogg Saron bevor (oder nachdem?) der Lich König kommt.


----------



## Kindgenius (6. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Deathwing aka Neltharion: Ja er lebt noch. woher sons kommen nefarian und onyxia xD wie schon gepostet lebt er in der Scherbenwelt ( siehe Karte in vorposts) ist aber für uns nicht zugänglich.



Ist glaube ich eher nicht so, die Karte zeigt DRAENOR an, das ist das Land bzw Planet bevor Scherbenwelt, sprich: Scherbenwelt ist die Scherben von Draenor.

Aber wenn laut Krasus Münze immer noch rote Drachen in Grim Batol sind, müsste Deathwing tatsächlich irgendwo anders rumlungern und meine Theorie, dass Deathwing in Grim Batol gefangengehalten wird, ist widerlegt.

btt:

Im mom fällt mir ziemlich null ein, was Azeroth noch gefährden könnte. Vielleicht der aktuelle Boss der Schreckenslorde, Mephistroth. Der hatte aber nie wirklich große Rollen, um als Raidboss aufzutauchen. Eventuell noch Xavius, der Lord der Styre. 
Vielleicht erleben wir noch ein Comeback der Qiraji, den Insekten.


Oh doch mir ist jetzt was ziemlich cooles eingefallen. Mal ganz grob gefasst: Die neue Bedrohung wäre die alten Götter, einer lebt irgendwo inner Höhle (mal wieder), beim Encounter kommen uns ein paar freundliche Titanen zu Hilfe und wir helfen den Titanen natürlich so gut es geht. Belohnungen wären vielleicht ein paar kaputte bzw gebrauchte Ausrüstung der Titanen. Aber da Titanten ja die Bosse von WoW sind, sind ihre Sachen tausend mal so mächtig wie alles andere. Wäre doch episch :]

Edit: "Auch meine Meinung. Sargeras war der Anführer der Titanen, in der Geschichte wird er als unbesiegbarer Krieger beschrieben, durch seine Bosheit hat er seine Bronzefarbene haut verloren und hat nun eine Haut aus lodernden Flammen... (So oder irgendwie so wars victory.gif )
Eine Frage: Wie will man so ein Wesen zerstören oder töten?"

Auch eine gute Idee, hier könnte man die Titanen wieder als Helper einsetzen. Denn vom logischen her könnten nur die Artgenossen sich gegenseitig töten, wie auch bei Deathwing und den Aspekten der Fall war.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (6. Dezember 2008)

Keradon schrieb:


> ... Und als kleinen bonus vertreibt er auch noch die Verlassenen aus Undercity und
> baut Lorderon wieder auf
> 
> 
> ...



NÖÖÖÖÖ BLÖÖÖD =(


----------



## Yoranox (6. Dezember 2008)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Illidan hasst die Legion. Die haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Warum sollte sonst Kil'jaedens Doomwalker versuchen, in den BT einzudringen?
> 
> Ich wünsche mir große Bosse, aber nich sowas storytechnisches wie Sunwell, das war ein bisschen sehr krass.
> Irgendein weiterer Diener des Pantheons wäre gut.




oh jeh 1. Illidan ist verbündeter der legion gewesen er hat vom Sargeras dem herrscher der legion persöhnlich die magischen augen und runen auf dem körper gekriegt und der doomwalker versucht ihn zu töten weil er versagt hat und sich im tempel verschanzt.
2. Warum um alles in der welt sollten wir diener des Pantheons töten die die einzigen wirklichen verbündeten der humanoiden rassen sind? naja....

3. Azshara ist mächtiger als Arthas weil sie eine halbgöttin ist!
4.Sargeras ist als titan des Krieges nicht mal annähernd für uns zu töten.
5.Selbst wenn der Lichkönig unsterblich wäre heißt es nicht das er nicht zu töten ist.Die Essenz kann ja danach wieder zum nächsten Wirt außerdem warum sollte er unsterblich sein?es ist nur eine von Kil'jaeden mit Macht ausgestatte Seele die sich mit Arthas verbündet hat.

naja meine meinung zu den spekulationen sind erstmal Yogg-Saron der aber eigentlich als alter gott nur in einer stark geschwächten form getötet werden kann und später Deathwing in zusammenarbeit mit dem Wyrmruhpakt.
So far Yoranox


----------



## Funnykov (6. Dezember 2008)

ist doch eh schon klar was für Contentpatches kommen werden... Ulduar kommt mit 3.1, wird die T8-Raidinstanz und ich denke das Gegenstück dazu wird das "Böse" unter diesem großen Baum in den Grizzlyhügeln, der ja als neuer Weltbaum geplant war von den Druiden aber (ich glaube mal von Yogg Saron der dadrunter war/ist) verdorben wurde, die Eiskronenzitadelle kommt mit 3.2 und wird natürlich Arthas mit seinem T9 sein, passendes Gegenstück dazu könnte dann natürlich Deathwing sein, wer weiß? Oder irgendwas großes Untotes das zu Arthas passt... oder doch lieber da den Yogg Saron? ^^

ich denke auch mal Sargeras wird einer der Ultimativen Endbosse...
gibt da ja so eine recht alte liste mit geplanten addons und allem.. http://www.buffed.de/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t59565.html <-- da der 2. post, ist da zwar recht neu, die liste ist aber alt und hat "komischerweise" gestimmt.

Nach der Liste da denke ich, Sargeras passt in der Liste gut ins "Legion Set" mit der Brennenden Zitadelle (The Burning Citadel - 100+++) und wird uns da kräftig auf die Mütze geben..
nach der Liste würde dann aber Grim Batol aber auch erst mit dem Nächsten Addon kommen (dem großen Piratenfight beim Mahlstrom auf Tel Abim, Azshara und Co.).

Und das übernächste Addon präsentiert uns dann bestimmt den sagenumwobenen Smaragdgrünen Traum. 

..Alles alt und 10 Millionen Mal durchgekaut ^^


----------



## Dömage (6. Dezember 2008)

Redak schrieb:


> Mal'ganis wurde in Northrend von Arthas getötet
> Story kennen ftw...




schon in Eiskrone gequestet? da wirst ihn wiedersehn, mit dem ausspruch: "ich sterbe nie!"


----------



## Yoranox (6. Dezember 2008)

Jop reinigen wir Arthas mal eben mit Heiligem Licht wieso sind wir vorher nicht drauf gekommen?Leute questen da werden echt ne menge spekulationen überflüssig.


SPOILER:




in i-einer quest erfährt man das Arthas nicht mehr zu reinigen ist und ihm nur der Tod bleibt weil sein Herz raus ist und Tief schwarz bis ins innerste und es eigentlich nichteinmal mehr einen "Arthas" gibt sondern nurnoch den Lich König als der er auch beschrieben wird.


----------



## Dömage (6. Dezember 2008)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Auch meine Meinung. Sargeras war der Anführer der Titanen, in der Geschichte wird er als unbesiegbarer Krieger beschrieben, durch seine Bosheit hat er seine Bronzefarbene haut verloren und hat nun eine Haut aus lodernden Flammen... (So oder irgendwie so wars
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh mann...sargeras war ein diener der Titanen, er wurde erschaffen um ihre schöpfungen zu schützen...das ewige kämpfen hat ihn dann zum schluss kommen lassen, dass nur das chaos das richtige sein kann...oder irgendwie so ^^


----------



## Funnykov (6. Dezember 2008)

dass es einen "Twilight"-Protodrachen im Spiel als Mount gibt sagt btw eigentlich schon aus, dass Deathwing irgendwas damit zu tun hat, der experimentiert schließlich in Grim Batol mit den viechern .. (wowwiki!)

http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...ilightdrake.jpg


----------



## Dömage (6. Dezember 2008)

Sausage schrieb:


> Wo ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, ist, dass der Arthas-Kampf nicht ohne Persönlichkeiten wie Jaina Proudmoor, Thrall o.ä. stattfinden. Wird auf jeden Fall ein lustiger Encounter.. und wer weiss? Vielleicht überlebt Arthas und er wird nur von der Verderbnis Ner'zhuls (des war er doch, oder?^^) gereinigt? Vielleicht hilft er einem auch in einem Kampf gegen einen noch stärkeren encounter?
> 
> mfg




in einer Q in Eiskrone erkennt man, das Arthas tot ist und nur noch der Lichkönig in ihm existiert...

und zum Fight gegen den LK....im modelviwer gibt spezial moves usw. für ihn....aber keine Sterbeanimation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luk0as (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke mal so alextrase kann wichteige persönlcihkeinte in der warcraft geschichte wieder erwecken.

Onyxia und.co waren ja nciht einzeigsten drachen die von Deatwhing aufgezogen .

Anders bsp. Wer kannte arthas vor wc3 oder trahll oder warum taucht nich plötzlich medihv wieder auf . Ebenso könnten die Titan einen neue welt preisgeben in der irgendwas verrücktes lebt und es gibt ja nicht nur 3-5 titanen man muss sich um 100te mhe rkümmern.

und vergesst nciht wer saregras dazu gebracht aht böse zu sein. und das die andren titanen saregras mit ihrem linken finger weg kiken könnten.

aber das allerletzte endfigt wird eh Goot Blizzard vs Diabolo


----------



## mister.G (6. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt noch soviel was kommen könnte, vorallem die HDZ Instanzen kann man noch richtig ausreizen. 
Zum Beispiel könnte ein Kampf gegen Grom Hellscream kommen, als er für kurze zeit für brennende Legion kämpfte oder viele andere sachen 
die jetzt zu viele wären um sie aufzzählen.
Oder in Wc3 gab es ja auch einen riesigen Gesichtslosen der sich in der Kammer unter der Eiskronenzitadelle befinden könnte.
Mit Azshara und dem Smaragdgrünen Traum bekommt man sicherlich 2 Addons zusammen^^.

Aber ob Blizzard mit den ganzen Ideen umgehen kann ist nunmal die Frage. Denn was sie mit Anu´Barak angestellt haben, kann man nur als Frechheit ansehen. Ihn in so eine einfache Ini reinzupacken und dazu noch eine so kurze...


----------



## Spochtl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kurz eingeworfen.
Ist HDZ4 nicht schon Stratholme? Weil in der Beta hab ich mal gesehen das es möglich ist in Stratholme Arthas zu helfen die Stadtbewohner zu vernichten, von daher wäre es HDZ5 und da würde ich gerne die Schlacht zwischen den Orcs und der Horde mitmachen wo Doomhammer gegen König Lothar den Kampfausgefochten haben und die Allianz dann das Dark Portal schliesst. Da ist schon noch potential.

Genial wäre auch die Schlacht der Geißel gegen die Hochelfen die 10 000 Jahre vor der WoW Geschichte spielte, als der Maelstrom sozusagen "Geboren" wurde.

Grim Batol ist aber nur eines der Gebiete das endlich mal betrettbar gemacht werden sollte. Hijal in der Gegenwart wäre Geil, völlig vernichtet und verseucht mit Geißeldiener und kleinere Anführern, das wäre eine echt nette 5 Mann Instanz. Es gibt auch noch einige Gebiete auf der Map die man gar nicht betreten kann, ein paar Zwerge könnten sich ja dort durchbomben, z.b. rechts auf der Karte neben den Badlands das kleine Stück wo auf der Karte angeblich nichts mehr ist. Dann noch die Inseln etc.


----------



## Littelbigboss (6. Dezember 2008)

nerzruhl giebts doch auch noch were doch möglich wen arthas tot is das nerzruhl der arthas durch frostmourn zum lichking gemacht hat dan frei kommt


----------



## Arithil (6. Dezember 2008)

Ichini schrieb:


> naja sageras könnte man in dann ja in Hdz mit Aegwynn zusammen killen


-.- sageras wurde nicht getötet...


----------



## Rashnuk (6. Dezember 2008)

Äh ihr wisst schon das Sargeras auch ein Titan war? Nun er wurde (weiß ich nicht wie) böse . deswegen ist er ein Dunkler Titan. Er hat Neltharion böse gemacht der jetzt Deathwing heißt. Wäre Sargeras so leicht von den Titanen umzuhauen dann wäre das passiert ... nun gut Sargeras müsste also stärker als die ganzen Titanen zusammen sein oder bzw. gleichstark.


----------



## Arithil (6. Dezember 2008)

Herdosratos schrieb:


> So Sorry Leute....
> EXTREMER STORY SPOILER:
> 
> War gerade am angelnd in Dalaran und angel mir ne Münze:
> ...


richtig ich glaub das kommt mit Deathwing als endboss und zusammen mit Ulduar (also Grim Batol^^ )
würde auch sinn ergeben^^


----------



## Dragó82 (6. Dezember 2008)

Könnte nicht Deathwing derjenige sein der hinter den angriffen auf die zeit steckt. Den die Epochen Drachen sind ja schwarze Drachen und Deathwing wir ja immer gesucht mit der frage WO ist er aber vielleicht sollte man nicht fragen wo, sondern WANN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keradon (6. Dezember 2008)

Arithil schrieb:


> richtig ich glaub das kommt mit Deathwing als endboss und zusammen mit Ulduar (also Grim Batol^^ )
> würde auch sinn ergeben^^



Naja, wenn du den thread ganz durchgelesen hättest, wüsstest du das die Münze theoretisch schon ewig da drinnen liegen kann, 
da es auch ne Münze von Antonidas gibt, und der is schon tot, bevor Arthas zum Lich-König wurde.
Demnach is deine Schlussfolgerung ziemlich löchrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (6. Dezember 2008)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> Äh ihr wisst schon das Sargeras auch ein Titan war? Nun er wurde (weiß ich nicht wie) böse . deswegen ist er ein Dunkler Titan. Er hat Neltharion böse gemacht der jetzt Deathwing heißt. Wäre Sargeras so leicht von den Titanen umzuhauen dann wäre das passiert ... nun gut Sargeras müsste also stärker als die ganzen Titanen zusammen sein oder bzw. gleichstark.



Naja die Titanen könnten doch auch Arthas wegschnippsen?Sie greifen aber ja nicht ein? Vllt befinden sie sich ja schon in einem Titanenkrieg wo sie gegn verdorbene Titanen...weil Sargeras wurd verdorben von was auch immer heisst ja nicht er ist der einzige


----------



## mister.G (6. Dezember 2008)

> Naja die Titanen könnten doch auch Arthas wegschnippsen?Sie greifen aber ja nicht ein? Vllt befinden sie sich ja schon in einem Titanenkrieg wo sie gegn verdorbene Titanen...weil Sargeras wurd verdorben von was auch immer heisst ja nicht er ist der einzige



Die Brennende Legion hat den Lichkönig ja quasi erschaffen. Warum sollte Sargeras den Lichkönig töten wollen? Er stellt für ihn ja kaum eine Bedrohung da.
Und selbst wenn ssich die Titanen in einem Krieg untereinander befinden, bedeutet das ja nicht das wir ihn in irgend einer weise besiegen könnten. Außerdem ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich das es auch andere Titan verderbt wurden.


----------



## Raheema (6. Dezember 2008)

Ichini schrieb:


> Immer doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sie hat ihn nicht getötet 
sonder hat sie einen teil von ihn besiegt aber mehr auch nicht


----------



## Larmina (6. Dezember 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> sie hat ihn nicht getötet
> sonder hat sie einen teil von ihn besiegt aber mehr auch nicht


Genau gesagt hat sich Sargeras töten LASSEN, damit er ihren Sohn übernehmen kann
*klugscheiß off*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thromkal (6. Dezember 2008)

Spochtl schrieb:


> Kurz eingeworfen.
> Ist HDZ4 nicht schon Stratholme? Weil in der Beta hab ich mal gesehen das es möglich ist in Stratholme Arthas zu helfen die Stadtbewohner zu vernichten, von daher wäre es HDZ5 und da würde ich gerne die Schlacht zwischen den Orcs und der Horde mitmachen wo Doomhammer gegen König Lothar den Kampfausgefochten haben und die Allianz dann das Dark Portal schliesst. Da ist schon noch potential.
> 
> Genial wäre auch die Schlacht der Geißel gegen die Hochelfen die 10 000 Jahre vor der WoW Geschichte spielte, als der Maelstrom sozusagen "Geboren" wurde.
> ...




Es gab keinen Krieg gegen die Geißel vor 10.000 Jahren sondern gegen die brennende Legion. Laut den Büchern fing die Legion damals allerdings bereits mit ersten untoten Experimenten an.


----------



## Ghost305 (6. Dezember 2008)

Sarthek schrieb:


> naja, also ich glaube/hoffe dass wir auf jeden Fall nochmal Mal'Ganis aus hdz4 wiedersehen werden, und ich denke mal auch bzw hoffe es, dass Arugal (der ja von Arthas wiedererweckt wurde) als Raidboss kommen wird.
> Ansonsten hab ich keine Idee was noch so kommen könnte
> 
> MfG
> Mordoc




Arugal?Ich weiß nicht welchen du genau meinst...wenn du den Dämon meinst...der lag schon in Hyjal...wenn du den pösen Arugal auf Burg Shadowfang meinst...der wurde je belebt...ja aber den hat man dann nen 2tes mal bei ner questreihe in den Grizzlhügeln gelegt...dann noch nen 3tes mal wär zuviel oder?


----------



## Ghost305 (6. Dezember 2008)

Ichini schrieb:


> Sie könnten irgebdwo noch ne insel einbauen wobei mir die Grim Batol sache besser passt




ja und dann wird Alextraza auch noch grad umgelegt?...grim batol glaub ich nicht mehr dran das da noch was kommt...was soll da auch noch passieren die roten drachen sind immerhin nicht mehr da...alextraza steht ja jetzt beim wyrmruhtempel...das einzigste was sie machen könnten wär wiede sone HDZ geschichte


----------



## Ghost305 (6. Dezember 2008)

Alakarih schrieb:


> WoWwiki
> 
> Ne der kommt nicht so schnell...
> 
> Trotzdem, interessante Frage was noch kommt.




Mhm demnach...hat er aber auch nur einen TEIL seiner macht in azeroth manifestiert...also könnte da schon noch was kommen


----------



## DarkMoskito (6. Dezember 2008)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> Äh ihr wisst schon das Sargeras auch ein Titan war? Nun er wurde (weiß ich nicht wie) böse . deswegen ist er ein Dunkler Titan. Er hat Neltharion böse gemacht der jetzt Deathwing heißt. Wäre Sargeras so leicht von den Titanen umzuhauen dann wäre das passiert ... nun gut Sargeras müsste also stärker als die ganzen Titanen zusammen sein oder bzw. gleichstark.




du weißt schon das es die bösen götter waren die neltharion zu dem gemahct haben was er nun ist nicht sargeras

die bösen götter wollten nach dem sargeras durchs portal gekommen wäre selbst durch gegangen und hätten ihn vernichtet wenn nicht alles aufgehalten wurde

mfg


----------



## Oogieboogie (7. Dezember 2008)

sorry hab nicht alles durchgelesen aber hier mal miene meinung:

auf JEDEN! fall wird eine neue Zul' XY raidini kommen...das muss...zf, zg, za, z...genau das meinte ich
dann kommt da natürlich was mit den ach so schicken jamba-zwergen und titanstorys...eher nicht mein geschmack
deathwing wird denke ich nicht kommen weil ich immer noch davon überzeugt bin, dass der gemeinsam mit azshara auf den inseln beim maelstrom hockt und gemütlich nen tee trinkt
und ich denke auch, dass blizz auf die flames der lore-lovers reagiern werden...denn meiner meinung nach ist anub'arak VIEL!!! zu schwach und schlecht...das ist also in wirklichkeit nur eine art double und man darf sich mit dem echtem prügeln oder aber arthas erweckt ihn wieder und macht ihn WIRKLICH! mächtig...

ansonsten: immer reinhaun blizz, ich will heldenhafte und epische momente erleben =)

btw: neee....sargeras plätten darauf kämen die von blizz nichtmal mittwochs...denn jeder hier im forum weiß, dass die dienstag nachts übelst party schieben und immer einer die server vollreihert...sonst wären die nicht dauernd down^^

p.s.: falls jemand es nicht erkannt hat, ich liebe sarkasmus und ironie


----------



## Raqill (7. Dezember 2008)

HDZ5 - Der Kampf gegen Uther mit Arthas!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wäre genial!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (7. Dezember 2008)

was bitte wird hier für ein schwachsinn die letzten seiten verfasst? mods, wo seid ihr?


----------



## Fetus (7. Dezember 2008)

Kaelthaludiq schrieb:


> vll. kommt deine mudda als encounter ?!


XDDDDDDDD


----------



## Fetus (7. Dezember 2008)

nurr wiell ich auch reel life hab e amn und nicht die ganze zeit am rhecner schreiber du noub


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (7. Dezember 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> nurr wiell ich auch reel life hab e amn und nicht die ganze zeit am rhecner schreiber du noub



richtig. schönen gruß nach parchim... *denktsichseinenteil*

/edit: ich hatte den thread schon gemeldet, vielleicht sollten es noch ein paar mehr machen


----------



## Fetus (7. Dezember 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> richtig. schönen gruß nach parchim... *denktsichseinenteil*



dankle


----------



## L0rdSt3v3 (7. Dezember 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Diese Schreibweise ist nicht mehr lustig...
> Die ist einfach unlesbar!!
> Ich bete zu Gott, dass das nur schwachsinniger Spaß ist.


dan lren lesen. mia hat ima nohc keina gesgat wär hitla is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (7. Dezember 2008)

*mal die zwei unlustigen Witzbolde reportet hat*


----------



## Fetus (7. Dezember 2008)

L0rdSt3v3 schrieb:


> azo. udn was hta das mit wow zu tuhen?




glaub daher hat blitzard die idee für tie titaten


----------



## Shrukan (7. Dezember 2008)

ich hoffe ja auch eine Ini-Kombo aus alten Bekannten Namen aus der Warcraft Geschichte und vllt. etwas ganz Neuem, weil Blizz bald eh die Bosse ausgehen ;>


----------



## Nightwalker77 (7. Dezember 2008)

also ich wäre ja einfach für Gnomeregan als Raidinni, ich mein ein schlaraffenland für ingis, aber das is nur mein Wunsch, und den erfüllen sie mir bestimmt nicht.

man hörte mal was von Undercity, es soll überrannt werden, aber was da dran ist weiss ich nicht, gerücht oder wahrheit man wird es herausfinden.

Gruss

Night


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Dezember 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> richtig. schönen gruß nach parchim... *denktsichseinenteil*
> 
> /edit: ich hatte den thread schon gemeldet, vielleicht sollten es noch ein paar mehr machen



Wenns wirklich dringend sein soll -> Ab ins buffed-IRC.
1x Reporten reicht. Missbrauch der Reportfunktion wird bestraft.


----------



## AndreasM (7. Dezember 2008)

Hm, wenn ich wetten müsste, würde ich wohl mein Geld auf:
- Grim Batol mit potentiell Deathwing als Endboss 
- Den alten Gott unterhalb Nordends (Yogg-Saron) entweder in Ulduar oder - wie es imo ursprünglich angekündigt wurde - im Ajzol Nerub Raid, falls dieser kommen sollte.

Außenseiterchancen würde ich noch einem HDZ Raid geben. Nachdem es ja immer mehr Hinweise gibt, wer oder was denn da genau hinter dem Infinite Dragonflight steckt. Wobei derjenige eventuell auch von den Roten in Grim Batol gefangen halten werden könnte? Wäre zwar überraschend, wenn das nicht Deathwing wäre, aber andererseits ...


----------



## Palaheal (7. Dezember 2008)

Also ich fände es interesant wenn im kampf mit dem Lichkönig Arthas  "guter " Geist erscheinen würde und versuchen würde seinen Körper zu befreien das gelingt ihm jedoch nicht und er gerät in ohnmacht ihr müsst seine Hülle nun besiegen sobald ihr das habt geht Arthas Geist in den Körper kann darin jedoch nicht bleiben weil ihm sein Herz fehlt dieses müsst ihr Holen befindet sich jedoch in Besitz eines Wächtes vom Lichkönig damals auserwählt der Durch die Hilfe im (im kampf von vorhin) Jedoch viel mächtiger ist als Der Lichkönig (weil dieser seine ganze Macht vor seinem Tod als Rache ihm gab) und im Kampf  erscheint Arthas und hilft euch jedoch wird von diesem Wächter korrupiert und greift euch immer wieder kurze Zeit an sobald dieser Tod ist wird Arthas endlich frei Wwird Jedoch von den Anführern der Jewiligen Fraktion Verurteilt und verschwindet in den Eisigen weiten Nordends. 

Ein Addon später taucht er zuerst wissen wir es nicht  auf und gibt uns ein paar qs in der mitte der q Reihe stellt sich raus das er es ist un d ihr müsst ihn helfen zu fliehen vor Truppen der Horde und der Allianz säter dann ( in so ner Qreihe wie Uc) Erscheint er und rettet Og bzw Sw (je nach Fraktion) und diese auch mit vielen gegenstimmten entscheiden ihn nicht länger als Feinde anzusehen und er baut sich ne kleine Stadt wo er dann Regiert. 

Eine letzte Frage noch wo befindet sich Muradins Grab? Wenns das überhaupt gibt. 

Hoffe euch gefällt die Idee (wird es zwar nie geben denk ich mal) mit freundlichen Grüßen Palaheal


----------



## CaptainZer0 (7. Dezember 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> btw: neee....sargeras plätten darauf kämen die von blizz nichtmal mittwochs...denn jeder hier im forum weiß, dass die dienstag nachts übelst party schieben und immer einer die server vollreihert...sonst wären die nicht dauernd down^^
> 
> p.s.: falls jemand es nicht erkannt hat, ich liebe sarkasmus und ironie


 
joa stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber mir gefällt die Geschichte mit der Putzfrau und dem guten Herrn Blizz besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (7. Dezember 2008)

m1chel schrieb:


> Burg Schattenfang Heroic !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



steht arugal nicht schon als lvl 75 elite auf einer insel bei denn grizzly hills?


----------



## Pacster (7. Dezember 2008)

CaptainZer0 schrieb:


> Ja gut, meinte jetzt storytechnisch... klar kann man an der Welt noch n bischen rumbasteln (Vielleicht oder hoffentlich ein Warcraft 4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das siehst du falsch. Die können jetzt erst wirklich storytechnisch anfangen. Bisher hatten sie die Geschichten aus Warcraft 1-3 abzuarbeiten....ab Wotlk(und erst recht danach) können sie aber die Geschichte auf ein MMORPG zugeschnitten weitererzählen was ihnen ganz andere Möglichkeiten lässt(und das merkt man auch in Wotlk schon deutlich). Sind Arthas und alle anderen bekannten Helden und Bösewichte nämlich tot, kann man was neues aufbauen. Das einzige was sie dann noch an Vorgaben haben, sind die Titanen und ein paar Gebiete(Draenor, Maelstrom und Smaragdgrüner Traum)....über die ist aber relativ wenig bekannt so das man da auch nur auf ein oder 2 Bosse achten muss und das wars....und speziell der Traum befindet sich ja in einer anderen Dimension so das man da absolut abgefahrene Sachen machen könnte.
Auf Warcraft 4 müssen sie ja keine Rücksicht nehmen weil ein Strategiespiel kann man problemlos an das MMORPG anpassen(allein die Schlacht am Tor zur Eiskrone und die folgende Schlacht um Unterstadt reichen etwas aufgebauscht schon für 4-6 maps pro Fraktion. Da steht dann halt die Armee der Allianz nicht direkt vor der Tür sondern muss sich erst noch durch einen Hinterhalt vom freundlichen Dreadlord kämpfen etc.).


----------



## Crozz (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich werf einfach mal den Namen Tichondrius in den Raum^^

Wurde der in W3 gekillt?

Naja was meint ihr?


----------



## Dragó82 (7. Dezember 2008)

Palaheal schrieb:


> Eine letzte Frage noch wo befindet sich Muradins Grab? Wenns das überhaupt gibt.




Er hat kein grab er ist ja auch 



Spoiler



nicht tot er lebt hat nur sein Gedächtnis verloren er ist nun der Anführer der Zwerge am Sturmgipfel


 deswegen gibt es kein Grab jedenfalls keins wo was drin ist.


----------



## Nayka (7. Dezember 2008)

HDZ5 fänd ich geil, wenn man mit Illidan zusammen den Schädel des Gul´dan vernichten würde (aka einverleiben) und dann Tichondrius tötet 
ODER
wenn man mit Grom Hellscream und Thrall zusammen Mannoroth vernichtet.

Und ich könnte mir den Vater von Jaina aka Admiral Proudmoore (nein ich schreibe nicht Prachtmeer) sehr gut als Boss vorstellen, als General der Allianz und jemandem, der sich nicht hat von der Geißel abschlachten lassen ist er durchaus mächtig - ausserdem trägt er Tidebringer :S (DOTA-Spieler wissen wie ätzend er sein kann^^)

Dann natürlich Malfurion Stormrage als mächtigstes existierendes lebendes Wesen, korrumpiert vom grünen Traum.

Yogg-Saron wird auch kommen, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Loken brabbelt doch ständig was von "Yogg-Saron wird wiedergeboen. Das Pantheon wird fallen" kurz bevor er abnippelt^^


----------



## Realtec (7. Dezember 2008)

apropos hdz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr wisst, das blizzard sich mti den höhlen der zeit eine endlos große truhe der ideen gebaut hat?
es kann so ziemlich ALLES kommen 

vergangenheits technisch sogar das man medivh töten muss oder  blackhands tochter/schwester retten muss (war mir nichtmehr sicher welche es war^^ aufjedenfall ziemlich hässlich)

joa und zukunfts technisch hätte man dann quasi unendlich viel spielraum, nur müssten sie es ggf natürlich auch in die anderen warcraft titel die noch kommen, verwursten

edit: habs gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 griselda hieß die gute ^^ und  war rends schwester, turoks(nein nicht der dino jäger) frau und blackhands tochter


----------



## Ichini (7. Dezember 2008)

Durch hdz haben sie sich echt ein riesiges Fenster geschaffen. Sie könnnten alles aus den alten Warcraft Spielen benutzen daraus einen Boss machen und uns vor die Nase stellen.


Z.b öhhmmm Illidan befreien.


----------



## KomaKater (7. Dezember 2008)

*vote for Hogger, Edwin, arugal etc ^^ die ganzen lowbosse sollen sich mal wieder sehen lassen... nachdem jetzt schon typen rumrennen mit "du nicht nehmen sporen" könnte man doch hogger XXL zu denen stellen ^^ is vll in nen gnomen vergreößerungsstrahler gelaufen oder so ^^ stell mir nen Hogger von der größe von lootreaver lustig vor XD


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (7. Dezember 2008)

Uldum und die Ini im Norden vom Hinterland, denke ich werden noch kommen. Welche Bosse da dann drin sind weiß ich nicht. Hm... Wobei bei Uldum bin ich mir nicht sicher, da es ja schon Ulduar gibt und das zu ähnlich wäre.


----------



## WL4ever (7. Dezember 2008)

KomaKater schrieb:


> *vote for Hogger, Edwin, arugal etc ^^ die ganzen lowbosse sollen sich mal wieder sehen lassen... nachdem jetzt schon typen rumrennen mit "du nicht nehmen sporen" könnte man doch hogger XXL zu denen stellen ^^ is vll in nen gnomen vergreößerungsstrahler gelaufen oder so ^^ stell mir nen Hogger von der größe von lootreaver lustig vor XD


ööhm ja dazo wollt ich noch sagen das die kobolde sagen "du nicht nehmen Kerze" und das hogger sicher kein kobold ist.


----------



## Teradas (7. Dezember 2008)

Hoffentlich Mal'Ganis aus hdz4 als Raidboss.


----------



## Tibu (7. Dezember 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> Uldum und die Ini im Norden vom Hinterland, denke ich werden noch kommen. Welche Bosse da dann drin sind weiß ich nicht. Hm... Wobei bei Uldum bin ich mir nicht sicher, da es ja schon Ulduar gibt und das zu ähnlich wäre.


Ich hab mal vor langer zeit ne Karte gesehn, dass war die Offizielle von WoW-Europe, dort stand/steht Uldum in Tanaris fest vermerkt als Instanz. Ist ja immerhin auch eine Stätte der Titanen, bzw wie hießen nochmal diese unter der Erde lebenden Vorfahren der Zwerge? Uldum, Ulduar und Uldaman fangen nicht umsonst alle mit 'Ul' an.

Und wo ich grad bei Uldum bin, dass Grim Batol eine Instanz wird, muss nich geraten werden. Das ist auf der Karte auch schon fest vermerkt gewesen.
Leider ist oben genannte Karte, bzw der Atlas nicht verfügbar (zu doof Nordend einzufügen? oder neue URL?).


Bzw, wo ist im Hinterland eine Instanz oder ne Andeutung dazu gewesen? oO


----------



## cardiac86 (7. Dezember 2008)

Vllt meint derjenige Seradane, eines der 4 Portale zum Smaragdgrünen Traum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (7. Dezember 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> apropos hdz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich finde, HDZ ist mal ne schöne Geschichtsstunde für zwischendurch, aber bei zu vielen davon wird das Thema dann schon ausgelutscht und man merkt dann auch, dass Blizz nichts mehr zum Thema epische Raidinstanz / Instanz nicht mehr tolles einfällt.


----------



## Figetftw! (7. Dezember 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Und ich hab auch zuerst gedacht, dass Deathwing in Scherbe, aber das ist beim zweiten Nachdenken eher unwahrscheinlich, wo soll er sich denn bitte verstecken, ohne von uns gefunden zu werden?


hast du WC2 gespielt? da gabs so eine schöne Karte auf der unteranderem das Versteck von Deathwing verziechnet war. Wenn ich mich rehct erinnere sind die Netherdrachen eine Abart des Schwarzen Drachenschwarms der sich durch eine Anomalie im Nether zu den jetzigen Netherdrachen verwandelt hat. In einer Quets auf der Netherschwingenscherbe erscheint auch eine Abgesandte des Schwarzen Drachenschwars und fordert die Eier der Netherdrachen ein.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das Blizzard die Welten wieder miteinander verknüpfen will. Sie haben es ja berreits beim ersten addon so gemacht das sie eine Raidinis (Kara ZA HDZ3) und HdZ in der alten Welt inplementiert haben damit Azeroth nicht ausgestorben wäre. Damit nun die Scherbenwelt nicht total entvölkert wird wird Blizzard warscheinlich dort neue Raidinztanzen ansiedeln.
Deathwing bietet sich da storytechnisch hervorrangen an.

Wegen dem mimimi das Blizz die Story durch das Töten der Lore kaputt machen würde ist lächerlich.
Das ist doch gerade der Anreiz nicht gegen i-ein no-name boss zu kämpfen.Das ist dann nämlich wirklich nur wegen Loot aber gegen Lorefiguren ist es doch eine ganze Ecke atmosphärischer (außerdem sterben müssen doch alle irgendwann mal ^^) 
Thumbs up 4 Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg 
Kringou aka Cloze


----------



## CaptainZer0 (9. Dezember 2008)

Jo ich hoffe mal da irrt irgendwo mal ein Blizz Angestellter durch buffed Forum und nimmt sich das zu Herzen^^


----------



## SrpskiMacak (9. Dezember 2008)

Redak schrieb:


> Mal'ganis wurde in Northrend von Arthas getötet
> Story kennen ftw...


jup story kennen an dich, wenn du bsichen in eisrkone questest, erfahrst du das malganis ned ganz tot ist, ja er lebt noch.
P.S. es wird irgendwo in wc3 glaub erwähnt das dämonen ned richtig sterben, ihre seelen leben immernoch und werden belebt, so irgendwas in der art :-)


----------



## SrpskiMacak (9. Dezember 2008)

Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

Northrend Set

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++

interessant wenn mang enau hinsieht kommen in plane set 2 neue lvl 1-20 gebiete auf und wie man sieht neue völker :-) die pandarias kennt man ja schon :-D  aber wer sind die hijis?
Hoffe Pandas kommen für die horde, habe es geliebt den pandarian braumesiter zu spieln inw c3^^


----------



## Thug (10. Dezember 2008)

sry 4 push, hatte den thread noch gebookmarked im browser.

Wo hat die Liste über mir eigentlich Ihren Ursprung bzw. was ist die Quelle für die Angaben? Die hat schonmal wer in nem anderen Thread gepostet, bekomm da immer große Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aproc (10. Dezember 2008)

Redak schrieb:


> Mal'ganis wurde in Northrend von Arthas getötet
> Story kennen ftw...
> Sargeras wär glaub ich echt das Ende von WoW
> Ich mein Hallo?
> ...



genau und dann muss man in den Tiefschwarzen Tempel wo illi Maggi gruul Kj keal und vashj als endboss warten^^


----------



## SrpskiMacak (29. Dezember 2008)

sorry ich korrigiere, ned die hijis sondern irgendwelche wölfe  hiji is 2 qgebietland der pandas^^, jo die lsite kursiert schon vor dem ersten addon :-) im inet


----------



## Kankru (29. Dezember 2008)

Ist doch alles Wurst, wenn neue Sachen kommen, dann sind die schnell durch! CC lastig gibt auch nimmer, kein Plan wieso die meisten klassen CC ham!
Ich habe kaum noch Motivation WoW zu spielen, alles langweilig, die Leute gammeln lieber rum, als aktiv zu spielen.
WoW wird nur noch Neulinge begeistern, die "Alten" werden aufhören.
Warum ich das erzähl?
Weil sämtlicher neuer Content nur noch kurze Zeit motiviert, Das meiste Equip sieht langweilig und gleich aus,
PvP Klamotten erbärmlich schlecht!.
Soll Blizz doch die gesamte Crew in ein Dungeon quetschen, die gehn wir dann raiden!

*gähn*

*mfg*


----------



## Lucky1991 (29. Dezember 2008)

m1chel schrieb:


> ich bin umbedingt für storytechnisches !!
> am liebsten noch mir guter langer pre quest!
> ist auch irgendwie öde sofort rein daund platt machen




Jep da geb ich dir vollkommen recht... Storytechnisch is doch besser als irgendwas einfach so hergeknallt zu bekommen ^^


----------



## Georan (29. Dezember 2008)

Sarthek schrieb:


> naja, also ich glaube/hoffe dass wir auf jeden Fall nochmal Mal'Ganis aus hdz4 wiedersehen werden, und ich denke mal auch bzw hoffe es, dass Arugal (der ja von Arthas wiedererweckt wurde) als Raidboss kommen wird.
> Ansonsten hab ich keine Idee was noch so kommen könnte
> 
> MfG
> Mordoc


mal ganis is tot in der jetztigen zeit.


----------



## skap (29. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht bekommen wir es auch mit dem wiedererweckten Edwin van Cleef zu tun. Wäre doch eine grandiose Überraschung für alle .p


----------



## Fiqqsaw (29. Dezember 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> deathwing wird denke ich nicht kommen weil ich immer noch davon überzeugt bin, dass der gemeinsam mit azshara im maelstrom sitzt und genüsslich tee trinkt




BÄM wär doch geil stellt euch bitte alle einen Drachen mit der Grösse von Malygos (oder noch grösser) vor, der in einem Ohrensessel hockt und aus einem Meissner-Porzellan Tee-Servis Nagatee schlürft... *tagtraum off*


----------



## Sedraku (29. Dezember 2008)

Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich jetzt falsch liege.
die Netherdrachen sind ursprünglich Anhänger des Schwarzen Drachenschwarms, die durch den Nether verändert wurden.  
so ganz nebenbei mag ich mich erinnern, dass auf der Netherschwingenscherbe des öfteren einne dialog zwischen dem dortigen Kommandanten und einem Grossdrachen des Schwarzen drachenschwarms gegeben hat wo ich micht an die Wort "Der Meister lebt!" erinnern kann. Also steht Papa deatwing sicher noch in der Warteschlange für nen boss.

Spoiler:
Den Admiral des Scharlachroten Ansturms entarnt man nach einer längeren Questreihe in Eiskrone als Mal'Ganis. Da kann man ihn jedoch auch nicht besiegen, sonder er macht es wie in Startholm. er verschwindet bei 1% leben in den Nether (oder was auch immer das ist).

Jetzt eben ne Frage: Azshara war die Anfürherein der Hochelfen, welche wie bekannt von den Trollen abstammen, die in kontackt mit den Brunnen der Ewigkeit gekommen sind, welche von den Titanen als Energiequelle für Azeroth geschaffen wurde. aber was macht sie zur halbgötting?


----------



## Racziel (29. Dezember 2008)

Eiskronenzitadelle:
Sowieso Arthas als letzter Boss in der Eiskronenzitadelle. Der Boss vor Arthas wird denke ich Sadrigosa sein. Davor wird auf jedenfall irgendein Untoter Vrykul-General in seiner Zitadelle sein Unwesen treiben. Dazu kommt dann noch so ein gewaltiger Fleischriese wie sie jetzt schon öfters auftauchen (dps boss wie Flickwerk würd ich sagen).  Dann noch ein monströser Seuchenschleuderer und fertig ist die Raid ini.
Der Kampf gegen Arthas könnte so sein, dass man Arthas und gleichzeitig Nerzhul bekämpfen muss (wie beim ersten Boss in sw).

Ulduar:
In Ulduar werden denke ich Bosse auftauchen von denen noch nicht viel bekannt ist. Blizzard möchte ja hier die Geschichte um die Titanen und Zwerge erweitern. Als Endboss könnte ich mir den Anführer der Eisenzwerge vorstellen (diesen einen da der öfters in den Questtexten im Sturmgipfel erwähnt wird). 

Zul'....:
Die große Festung die sich im Norden von Zul'drak befindet wird auf jedenfall wieder eine richtig schöne Troll-ini werden. Hier werden uns natürlich wie in ZA Trollbosse erwarten die jeweils einen Tieraspekt verkörpen. 

Im weiteren denke ich, dass zu erst Ulduar, dann Zul'... und dann die Eiskronenzitadelle zum raiden freigegeben wird. 

Danach KÖNNTE ich mir vorstellen, dass irgendwelche Anhänger der brennenden Legion einen Teil von Sargeras nach Azeroth holen wollen. Die ini wäre für mich ein Sunwell-Klon in der man zuerst gegen Anhänger der brennenden Legion und dann gegen den halb beschworenen Sargeras kämpfen. Natürlich währen alle Spieler viel zu schwach um ihn auch nur zu verletzen. Aegwynn allerdings, die schon seit der Geburt von Medivh im Geheimen nach einem Weg sucht Sargeras ein für alle mal zu vernichten, unterstützt die Spieler mit ihren mächtigen Zaubern. So könnte man Sargeras wieder in den wirbelnden Nether zurückschubsen und die Welt retten.


Für die nächsten Addons sind die jeweiligen Endbosse so klar wie Arthas für Wotlk.
Das Addon zum Maelstrom würde dann als letzte raidini die Hauptstadt der Naga haben, in der dann Azshara auf ihren Tot wartet.
Das allerletzte Addon spielt auf jedenfall auf der Heimatwelt der brennenden Legion wo dann Sargeras von 25 (besser 40) Level 100er in einem epischen Kampf besiegt wird.
Hier ist zu bedenken, dass ein Level 100er warscheinlich die alten 60er raid-Bosse alleine umhaut und auch sonst überaus mächtig wäre.


----------



## Dradka (29. Dezember 2008)

SrpskiMacak schrieb:


> Draenor Set
> 
> Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
> Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20
> ...



Wolvars sind die kleinen Fulborgs von nothrend mein Tipp als neue Rasse aber Pandas in der Horde?? und storytechnisch passen sie nicht zur allianz....

btt: Ulduar dann hdz5 dann noch eine ? inni dann arthas+Yogg saron


----------



## Chronus11 (29. Dezember 2008)

Habe um 4:30 uhr nachts nichts besseres zu tun als das zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte mal etwas zu den leuten sagen die glauben blizzard verheizt bosse:
Nein die könnten auch einfach ne neue hdz einbauen zb eine aus dem wc2 zeitalter oder es gibt hald ma einen raid weniger

zu den leuten die das ganze mit malygos einbau in den raid content unterstütrzen und glauben das die ausrede das er uns nur wegen des zu hohen magie verbrauchs nicht mag storytechnisch scheisse finden:

Es könnte doch sein das malygos den masiven verbrauch von Magie nur bestrafen und verhindern will weil halt nicht unendlich mana da ist und es sich nicht so schnell regeneriert wie die menschen (und andere völker) verbrauchen.Nun führt diese extreme verschwendung der magie die malygos ja nicht aufhalten konnte zu einer mächtigen Bestie aus mana (man stelle sich eine Ragnaros  oder Donneraan variante mit element magie vor die immun gegen arkanschaden ist und von sämtlichen anderen casts 30% weniger dmg bekommt) sobald diese bezwungen ist implodiert sie und ein event startet in dem in bestimmten gebieten sobald mana (energie oder wut auch um schurken und kriegern gegenüber fair zu sein) Mana elementare um dich herum spawnen die rare mobs sind und dann marken droppen die man gegen set items eintauschen kann.Natürlich lässt sich die brennende legion die energie die durch den manaregen der bei der implosion entstand nich entgehen und besetzt erstmal das gebiet indem die bestie gewütet hat.Die energie die aus den überresten der bestie und dem mana regen gefördert wurde werden einem Dämonen general einverleibt und dessen basis wird von der geißel attakiert.(in diesem patch muss man sich für eine fraktion die auch unterschiedliche T-sets haben entscheiden und bekämmpft entweder den dämonengenneral oder die untoten wobei der Dämon bei 1% die gesammte grp mit einem spezial angriff auf 1% life bringt um zu beweisen das sie schwach sind und sie mit der schmach weiterleben lässt wobei im raid der anderen fraktion der untotenboss stirbt was dafür sorgt das im nächsten patch die fraktionen wieder aufgelöst werden und der Dämon nochmal als endboss für alle da ist allerdings diemal mächtiger und mit ein parr neuen attaken und neuem modell)...

so ich habe jetzt an neuen bossen erschaffenie Manabestie,Den Dämonengeneral,Den Untotengeneral und die verbesserte version des untotengenerals...

Wer will ich kann das ganze auch weiterdichten bin morgen wieder um ca die selbe zeit da


----------



## Yoranox (29. Dezember 2008)

Nochmal zu Deathwing spekulationen 
"Unfortunately, unknown to Korialstrasz or the world, Deathwing is still at large, hiding deep beneath Grim Batol. He has begun his own experiments to improve upon the horrific "twilight dragons" created by his mate Sintharia, continuing his mad schemes to usher in a new day for his own breed of dragon... " Quelle: http://www.wowwiki.com/Deathwing
Aus dem kürzlich herausgegebenen buch Night of The Dragon (nur englisch bisher glaube ich) also wird er unter Grim Batol wenn überhaupt zu töten sein.


----------



## Framos (29. Dezember 2008)

naja ich würde mir ja wünschen, dass das Auge des Sargeras, nachdem es von deinen Kriegerrn in WCIII zerstört wurde irgendwie wieder auftaucht und alles Zersstören will (bissi so wie das auge des C'Thun)


----------



## Vaelea (29. Dezember 2008)

sargeras ist wohl auf... das ist fakt.

klar wurde er von aegwynn besiegt, schob ein bisschen seiner essenz in maediv und gut.

fakt weil, in warcraft 3 the frozen throne ging es ihm sichtlich gut als er Illidan befahl Eiskrone und somit den Lichking anzugreifen. Nur hatt dieser eben gegen Arthas nicht stand gehalten. Tja und dies fand weit nach dem ereigniss mit der Magierin statt.

mfg


----------



## mirror-egg (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin ja dafür, dass die Defias mal wieder auftauchen. Die sind doch nicht einfach weg nachdem man van Cleef getötet hat.


----------



## Gedufft (29. Dezember 2008)

Vaelea schrieb:


> sargeras ist wohl auf... das ist fakt.
> 
> klar wurde er von aegwynn besiegt, schob ein bisschen seiner essenz in maediv und gut.
> 
> ...



Kil'jaeden hat eigentlich Illidan befohlen das er Eiskrone Kaputt machen soll aber egal.Und Sageras hat sich von Aegwynn besiegen lassen damit er ein Teil von sich selbst in ihr absetzten konnte und so von ihrem Sohn Medivh Besitz zu ergreifen und sie hat seine sterbliche Hülle irgendwo auf dem weiten mehr eingesperrt.Fakt ist er ist körperlich tot und was mit seinem Geist ist weis man nicht weil ja ein teil von ihm in Medivh war aber der wurde ja umgebracht.Somit kann man darüber nicht wirklich genaue Aussagen treffen.

MFg


Ps: Ja es sind Rechtschreibfehler drin.


----------



## Yoranox (30. Dezember 2008)

Naja aber so wie von Kil'jaeden,Arugal usw nur avatare in der welt waren (kil'jaeden lebt noch das war nur ein kleiner teil von ihm in sw) war das von sargeras was aegwynn getötet hat wahrscheinlich auch nur ein avatar aber das weiß keiner so genau also kann es sein das auch sargeras körper noch existiert und nur ein kleines abbild von ihm im grab im meer liegt....wir werden es nächstes addon erfahren wenn das meer drannkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da sehen wir dann auch in grim batol endlich deathwing


----------



## LeetoN2k (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich wäre auch fürne Raid Ini mit ner fetten PreQuest-Reihe! Das ist doch viel cooler als einfach reinzulaufen. -_-
Und sone Zul'-RaidInstanz in Zul'Drak wäre richtig nice. :>


----------



## Slayv (30. Dezember 2008)

also was hier für vorschläge kommen, Wollt ihr nicht in ner 10 er ini gegen alle 3 titanen gleichzeitig antreten, vielleicht haben die titanen ja ne kleine chance oO


----------



## leckaeis (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich wäre definitiv für  Medivh als Endboss.

Punkt.


----------



## Seyro (30. Dezember 2008)

m1chel schrieb:


> ich bin umbedingt für storytechnisches !!
> am liebsten noch mir guter langer pre quest!
> ist auch irgendwie öde sofort rein daund platt machen



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (30. Dezember 2008)

Seyro schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Story : Ja
Zu Krass : Nein

Hätte keine Probleme mit nem Kampf gegen Sargeras. Dank Brox wissen wir alle, dass der auch Schaden nehmen kann. Mehr soll der gute Titan dann aber auch nicht machen. Entweder verzieht er sich bei 1%, oder er wird von Aegwynn gekillt, oder er Enraged oder man wird von nem NPC weggeportet und bekommt ne Truhe mit epixx.
Aber er sol NICHT sterben. Dazu sind sterbliche Wesen einfach nich mächti genug ( ausser Chuck Norris im Hoggerkostürm )


----------

